# Dual Tuner Tivo needs Priority function for Digital Cable



## gregbert (Oct 9, 2006)

When people have digital cable and a dual tuner, the Tivo currently defaults to the analog station to record shows.

What we want is the ability to force the Tivo to record the show from the digital cable box rather than from the analog line. Right now, the only way to do this is t delete the anlog stations from the "channels I receive"

Some claim that because most stations (<100) are broadcast in analog anyway, so it should not make a difference. However, because of the signal degradation that occurs on the analog lines, this is not the case.

The signal is already degraded by the time it reaches the wall jack, so signal amplifiers do not completely remedy the problem. Also, this would be a simple software fix (think of a checkbox in the seasonpass options that says "Record from cable box if available")

See this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321325


----------



## bpinter (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree. It is becoming very common for cable companies to offer digital versions of analog channels and the benefits are obvious. It is very frustrating to know that I'm watching a grainy picture when a crisp version is available.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

I wholeheartedly agree with this as I was fairly disappointed about not being able to set a priority for cable box tuned channel vs analog one. I originally immediately went in and removed all analog options but then realized that i was killing my dual tuner capabilities.

The only way i "solved" this problem for my viewing was to use a spreadsheet that listed all the shows I wanted to record. I had 2 S2DTs at the time - this meant that i could record 2 "digital cable" shows and 2 "analog cable" shows at the same time. I then decided which shows I wanted to be "digital". I then looked at how may digital overlaps I had and realized I could (for the most part) record all items from FOX & CBS in digital on my first tivo and all items from ABC & NBC in digital on the second tivo. I then went into the channel settings and turned off all analog channels except the few networks that I would be recording "2nd tier" shows on. This allowed me to get over 85&#37; of my recordings off of the digital cable boxes. I hope this may help some of you out there.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

gregbert said:


> When people have digital cable and a dual tuner, the Tivo currently defaults to the analog station to record shows.


What I've gleaned from several threads like this is that TiVO appears to start searching at Channel 2 and work its way upwards, stopping the search once the program is found. So yes, you will always get the analog version because it's on a lower channel number.

I don't understand though why you don't just simply drop the analog versions of channels that you also have available in digital format from the Channels I Receive list. Don't they always have the same programs on them?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> I don't understand though why you don't just simply drop the analog versions of channels that you also have available in digital format from the Channels I Receive list. Don't they always have the same programs on them?


Probably because only the analog channels take advantage of the dual tuners. My analog channels are virtually indistinguishable from their digital versions, so I removed all the _digital_ ("box") channels that are duplicated with analog ("cbl"), thus I only use the cable box for channels that are only available thru it. Unfortunately, those with less than stellar cable service have a problem.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

WayneCarter said:


> Probably because only the analog channels take advantage of the dual tuners. My analog channels are virtually indistinguishable from their digital versions, so I removed all the _digital_ ("box") channels that are duplicated with analog ("cbl"), thus I only use the cable box for channels that are only available thru it. Unfortunately, those with less than stellar cable service have a problem.


Ah, I didn't realize that. I'm using the THD, which has two digital tuners. Never mind...


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm assuming OP has an S2DT, although he didn't say so explicitly. An S2DT has two analog tuners and no digital. To view programming distributed digitally, the S2 requires a cable box - hence only one digital program at a time. An S2DT can receive two signals at the same time, at most one of which can be digital thru a cable box.


----------



## ldhurley (Jun 20, 2007)

I just removed the analog station from my channel list.


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmm... this is interesting... Although I've removed the overlaps from mine, I believe I can still record two analog channels simultaneously... I've got to look further into it, but I'm about 99&#37; sure it already happens.

I do like the idea of being able to set a preference for digital if the cable box is otherwiase available. Being out in the boonies near the edge of town, there is a VERY noticable difference in the signal quality through the box.

-Joe


----------

